# How to delete a post?



## Tyro (Aug 23, 2022)

Can someone please help me figure out how to delete this post?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 23, 2022)

Do you mean this thread or some other?


----------



## Tyro (Aug 23, 2022)

It's okay now, actually. Looks like the original thread title has changed, so it doesn't matter. If you did that, I thank you sir.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 23, 2022)

Tyro said:


> It's okay now, actually. Looks like the original thread title has changed, so it doesn't matter. If you did that, I thank you sir.


I did not but some other mod or admin must have.


----------

